# Another BBQ Central Comp Team member taken to the Hospital!



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2007)

Finney taken this morning from the State Championship comp with
pain in the abdomen.  Still getting details.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2007)

Man I hope he's ok!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 10, 2007)

Get well soon Finney!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that.  Praying hard as we speak.

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 10, 2007)

On the phone with Finney.................. he's okay but higher than a kite though with morphine!     Seems kidney stones were the culprit!  He's a fighter, as soon as he gets his prescription filled he's on his way back to the comp!!!  Good luck  Finney hang in there buddy!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2007)

just got off..they said they gave him the equivalent of 10 mg's or morphine, and he's at the pharmacy getting more painkillers.
Seems the treatment is to...take pain killers and let them pass.




Ouch.  

Meanwhile, Pigs on the Wing is muddling through...everything seems
to be ok.  Not sure who's cooking the ribs now.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2007)

We're rooting for you Chris!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Did the Kidney Stone thing...I wouldn't even wish that on Finney  :P 
Hope you get better soon...and good luck cooking.....and stay hydrated


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 10, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just got off..they said they gave him the equivalent of 10 mg's or morphine, and he's at the pharmacy getting more painkillers.
> *Seems the treatment is to...take pain killers and let them pass.*
> 
> 
> ...



I think I woulda grabbed the Doc by HIS kidney stones and said..." Oh no, I'll be having some medicine to disolve these things.....YOU can pass your's "


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2007)

I asked him about that (keep in mind he's pretty high) but he said they
gave no thinners or anything...just painkillers and "let em pass."


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 10, 2007)

Back to the comp?????  I'll be suprised if he makes it back there.  Stones are very very painfull.  Watch Pigs around that morphine..  

Hope this "passes" soon for Finney.  Good luck.


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 10, 2007)

Chris let it pass quickly


----------



## john pen (Mar 10, 2007)

Finny...hope its over for you soon..never had 'em but Ive heard stories !!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Just hope they are small stones..some can get up to the size of peach pits.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2007)

from what his wife told me, we should all expect small stones.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

I have been told that having kidney stones is the closest thing to child birth that a man will ever experience. [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Mar 10, 2007)

Meant to post this earlier....I talked to Finney just as he and his wife were pulling back in the gates of the comp site. He didn't know how long he would be able to stay, but he was back none the less. He's also got a bag full of meds which was making him very happy. Most talkative he's been since I've known him.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have been told that having kidney stones is the closest thing to child birth that a man will ever experience. [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


I was told by a women at the hospital that she would rather give birth then have stones....
Got to give finney the credit to have the stones to go back to the comp...Way to go Finney.


----------



## john a (Mar 10, 2007)

You're a better man than me Finney, I'd be so high on those meds that I couldn't make it back.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 10, 2007)

I hope everything turns out ok. Thoughts and prayers with him and the comp team.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2007)

well he's ok.  I've been trying to find the common denominator with all the freak medical happenings....it appears the one person who was
present at both Rev's near-blinding, and Finney's sudden sickness....

The Big GQ.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

So easy a cave man could do it.....
But what about a monkey?


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 10, 2007)

Well know them kidney things are painful but most happy to know it aint normally fatal. Had a poor fella die parked next to me at Hoot's one year. Think his ticker gave out.  Nearly know it couldnt have been that sample of spare ribs I gave him around 3 AM'ish. Was a very sad old deal. Think his boy went ahead and turned in for judging.  Thats whut dear old Dad woulda wanted or that was the rumor anyway. 

bigwheel


----------



## allie (Mar 10, 2007)

Hope you pass those stones soon and are feeling better!  Les had one a few years ago and it's the worst pain I've ever seen him endure.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2007)

Just got a call from Larry.  He's in a parking lot in Charleston, drinking beer.  If anyone knows where a hospital or a store that sells beer in the Charleston area is, please call Larry.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 10, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have been told that having kidney stones is the closest thing to child birth that a man will ever experience. [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]



I can tell ya that from first had experiance they hurt worse than that , last time I passed out twice according to my wife before they could get the morphine and toradol in me. My stones are all BIG one size 6 and above so far , just got back from the DR seems he has found 3 more now, oh joy!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmmm lets compare shall we now I am not saying it isn't painful as heck but........

1 - 6mm stone 

or 

3 children, 9lbs 6oz (38 hrs labour) , 7lbs 4 oz, &  8lbs 4 oz.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 10, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> hmmmm lets compare shall we now I am not saying it isn't painful as heck but........
> 
> 1 - 6mm stone
> 
> ...



Lest just say its not a long as labor can be but it sure hurst like it from my view point , and I was a paramedic for 23 years so I have seen and helped with child birth and I have the highest respect for the courage of women to put them selves thru that. But them damn stones HURT!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> hmmmm lets compare shall we now I am not saying it isn't painful as heck but........
> 
> 1 - 6mm stone
> 
> ...



The size of the holes that they pass threw should be taken into consideration!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 10, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":14lbf9ud]hmmmm lets compare shall we now I am not saying it isn't painful as heck but........
> 
> 1 - 6mm stone
> 
> ...



The size of the holes that they pass threw should be taken into consideration!!!![/quote:14lbf9ud]

Now that is a very valid point for sure.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Just got a call from Larry.  He's in a parking lot in Charleston, drinking beer.  If anyone knows where a hospital or a store that sells beer in the Charleston area is, please call Larry.



It was indeed a fun experience Jim!  Just showed we can drink anywhere any tim no matter who's in the hospital!!      We are true professionals!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2007)

yep, anybody goes to the hospital, we're there!  In the parking lot that is,


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yep, anybody goes to the hospital, we're there!  In the parking lot that is,



Cappy again you've created something!  Coming to a hospital near you, "Emergency Room Pre-Op Tailgating"!!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm alive and well.... okay, not well.
Drugs are wonderful things.
I got back to the comp site and did what I could to help.  It wasn't that much as all turn-ins were done and we just had the "on-site" judging for ribs left.  I was stationed at the front of the site to keep the lookie-loos out of the area while the judges were there.  I guess they figured a man on drugs would be a good choice for that.
Helped a little with the cleanup, went to the awards and pretty much called it a day after going back to the site.
Went to bed around 7:30.


Thank you guys (and gals) for thinking about me and for the get well wishes.  We're all family here.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad you ok, Finney!


----------



## DaleP (Mar 11, 2007)

What a man! Go to the hospital than come back to the comp. [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 

Glad you are going to make it Finny. get well soon.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad you're ok Chris


----------



## zilla (Mar 11, 2007)

That's hard core Finney!    Hope your well soon.


----------



## BigGQ (Mar 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well he's ok.  I've been trying to find the common denominator with all the freak medical happenings....it appears the one person who was
> present at both Rev's near-blinding, and Finney's sudden sickness....
> 
> The Big GQ.


Putting the monkey curse on'em one at a time!    :twisted:  

Glad to see Finney is up and moving.  Hope everthing comes out okay buddy!   

But seriously...I have to give props to Finney...comp to ER, back to comp...hardcore dude...hardcore. I'm glad he was on our team!

Hope they pass soon, Fin.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Mar 11, 2007)

It's all starting to make sense now. I recall BigGQ telling me "keep pulling that bungee cord as tight as you can, what's the worst that could happen?" and him telling Finney "you need to slow down on drinking that water. It's really not that good for your body." Hhhmmm.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2007)

Big GQ is scheduled on my team next month!!!!  


 [smilie=tongue.gif]    [smilie=eek2.gif] [smilie=wine.gif]


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 11, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'm alive and well.... okay, not well.
> Drugs are wonderful things.
> I got back to the comp site and did what I could to help.  It wasn't that much as all turn-ins were done and we just had the "on-site" judging for ribs left.  I was stationed at the front of the site to keep the lookie-loos out of the area while the judges were there.  I guess they figured a man on drugs would be a good choice for that.
> Helped a little with the cleanup, went to the awards and pretty much called it a day after going back to the site.
> ...



Glad you're doing better, Finney. FWIW, my dad suffered from kidney stones for years, back when I was in grade school through high school (and that was before they had lipotripsy). But with a combination of diet changes and some medications, he hasn't had one in many years.


----------



## Griff (Mar 11, 2007)

Gee Finney, really sorry to hear about your illness. Unity got us a cheap hotel run by Indians last night and the internet didn't work.

So did you pass the stone? Got any pictures?

Griff


----------



## Unity (Mar 11, 2007)

Tough luck, Finney.   

--John  8) 
(Do you think there's anything to the fringe-science theory that pork causes kidney stones?  )


----------



## Finney (Mar 12, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Tough luck, Finney.
> 
> --John  8)
> *(Do you think there's anything to the fringe-science theory that pork causes kidney stones?*  )



I did eat some pork!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 13, 2007)

ummm...is everything still status quo?  Or should we break out
The Kidney Stone Tracker?


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2007)

They're still there.  :? 
Dull back pain with occasional jabs.  Nothing bad enough to pull out the Oxys yet.

Peeing thru a strainer... I feel like I'm a prospector looking for gold.
But more like Yukon Cornelius from Rudolph......  "Nothin"   LOL


----------



## oompappy (Mar 13, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> They're still there.  :?
> Dull back pain with occasional jabs.  Nothing bad enough to pull out the Oxys yet.
> 
> Peeing thru a strainer... I feel like I'm a prospector *looking for gold.*
> But more like Yukon Cornelius from Rudolph......  "Nothin"   LOL



More like pearls I'd think. Make some nice earrings or somethin'


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Take pics Chris......we uh..........love da'.........nevermind


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 13, 2007)

What temp do you cook them stones to?.... should they be foiled and rested?.......... would you serve a red wine or white?


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeppers have heard childbirth described as similar to pooping a water melon or shoving a pot roast up your nose.  Now for a Texan doubt they even notice a kidney stone passing till it got about the size of a softball.

bigwheel


----------

